# I am off my medications.



## 20213

I was diagnosed with ulcers at age 12. By 15, my doctor had told me that it was UC. I am 25 now and have adapted with the pain but have never gotten accustomed to the idea that I will never be rid of this condition. I had lost a lot of blood with every episode and as the years had gone on, the episodes worsened. My last episode had me losing about a pint of blood a day. The pain had gotten so bad that my doctor had me taking Lidacain pills. I've always hated medications and never stayed regimented with my prescriptions. I'm sure that did not help my UC at all, but I know that the drugs our doctors prescribe us cause far more damage than help.A few months ago, I was introduced to a new product. A good friend of mine knew that I hated synthetic drugs, so he sent me a case of mangosteen juice. Initially, I had slight stomach pains for the first two weeks. He said that this was normal. After the two weeks, the pain had gone and my daily issues with bloating and constipation and gas had began to subside. After two months, I could not even feel my UC and for the first time in years, my lower abdomen was not swollen in the least and I could go about my daily business without the slightest discomfort.AND I COULD EAT!!! I tested the product's efficacy after the third month with everything under the sun. Pizza, hot dogs, ice cream, pasta, mexican foods, rare steaks, sushi, Korean BBQ, etc.I was afraid of what would happen after each trial, but nothing ever came about. I was thrilled to say the least.Today is Friday, August 4th, and it marks my six month anniversary on the mangosteen product. I have not had an episode nor have I had any of the typical symptoms of UC since May. I've eaten what I've wanted, been able to lift weights and run, been able to walk into a restaurant and not immediately inquire the whereabouts of the washroom. I've gotten my life back and it's all thanks to my friend and this wonderful fruit.There are a lot of mangosteen products that I've found floating around the internet. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE if you even consider the mangosteen as a line of treatment, do your research. Look for the juices that have the WHOLE FRUIT and make sure that it is not from concentrate and that it is not from a powder. Any product claiming to have and percentage of "more xanthones" is claiming a falsehood. The benefit is found in the rind, not the pulp. There is a difference between Mangosteen Juice and Mangosteen Whole Fruit. The real stuff is expensive. I won't lie. I spend $200 a month for my juice. For what it does, not just with my UC but my insomnia, carpal tunnel, stomach ulcer, and lower back pains, it is worth it.I've spoken with countless doctors in my research regarding the mangosteen fruit and have found that many of them actually precribe this juice over several popular medications. I no longer need my pain killers, my prescribed anti-inflammatories, my muscle relaxers, my antacids, nor do I have to avoid the foods I love so much. I've gotten my life back.Since there are no replies allows here, my contact information is in my profile. I welcome any and all questions because I know that the mangosteen is the newest and hottest thing on the market, but be forewarned. They are not all equal.Thank you all for taking the time to read and I wish you all the best of health.Yuki Mizutani


----------

